# Bañera/Tina



## Lihué Lassalle

Hola,
Este es mi primer mensaje al foro y desde ya agradezco la posibilidad de pertenecer a esta comunidad.

Necesito que alguien me confirme si en Estados Unidos es más común hablar de "bañera" o de "tina".

¡Muchas gracias!

*Modificación del título del hilo. Gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).*


----------



## jester.

Según mi diccionario, tina es una palabra del español anericano, por eso presumo que sea más común decir tina, pero no estoy seguro.


----------



## heidita

Lo que sí está claro que en *España no se usa,* ya que incluso desconocía la palabra.

En España se dice 

bañera

¡Bienvenido al foro!


----------



## jester.

heidita said:
			
		

> Lo que sí está claro que en *España no se usa,* ya que incluso desconocía la palabra.



En ese contexto no, pero sí se usa en España. Te daría las traducciones si no estuviéramos en el foro Sólo Español...
Así sólo te doy los sinónimos para tina: 1. recipiente   2. recipiente para tintar  ("Färbekessel" en alemán - arriesgo ganarme una bronca...)


----------



## ena 63

hola:
Tina:
1.	f. Tinaja, vasija grande de barro:
mis suegros ponen el picadillo para hacer chorizos en una tina. 

2.	Vasija de madera con forma de media cuba:
antes de lavar pone la ropa a remojo en una tina. 

3.	Pila para bañarse:
en el pueblo no había baño y nos aseábamos en una tina. 

4.	amer. Bañera:
ha resbalado en la tina y se ha dado un buen golpe.

Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe S.A., Madrid:
y estoy de acuerdo con heidita, en españa no se utiliza como sinónimo de bañera


----------



## heidita

Debí añadir que en ese sentido, pero de todas formas no se usa en España, ya que después de 30 años en el país debería haberlo oído alguna vez.

De todas formas no puedo ser categórica en este sentido, ya que puede haber regiones donde sí se usa. He oído decir a un gallego

dame un pote, 

que significaba _cacerola_, cosa que mi amiga de Madrid no entendió. 

O sea, *en Madrid no se usa*.


----------



## heidita

Ena, ¿ los ejemplos son tuyos?

¿Lo del chorizo y eso?


----------



## Maruja14

Yo creo que llamaban tina en las películas del oeste a esa especie de abrevaderos donde se metían los vaqueros llenos de polvo al bajar del caballo.

Desde luego en España, tina se usa raramente, y pienso que casi siempre con el sentido de una especie de barreño de madera donde se pone la ropa en remojo. Como sinónimo de bañera nunca. Pero, todavía no ha dicho nadie como se usa en América.


----------



## ena 63

no heidita, es todo obra de Espasa-Calpe, es una palabra que yo desconocía,


----------



## heidita

Anda, me reconforta, Ena. 

 Ahora que lo ha dicho Maruja , sin embargo, me parece haberlo oído en ese sentido, de lo de la tina de los vaqueros. Siempre de madera, sí señor.


----------



## Fernando

En mi pueblo (en Extremadura, España) sí se usa, aunque habitualmente por gente mayor. Normalmente como se ha indicado se utilizaba un barreño de ropa pero ocasionalmente lo he oído para bañeras.


----------



## Lihué Lassalle

A todos muchas gracias por las explicaciones, que me han sido muy útiles. Me queda claro que "tina" no se usa comúnmente en España. Estuve investigando un poco más, y por lo que pude ver, la palabra "tina" es común en México y Colombia (por si les interesa saberlo, en Argentina decimos "bañera").

¡Hasta la próxima!


----------



## BETOREYES

En Colombia se usa tina o bañera, para referirse a un recipiente en el que cabe una persona y que sirve para asearse.

"Tina" es talvez más coloquial


----------



## Cereth

Tina o bañera, ambas son entendibles para los mexicanos, aunque si decimos bañera no hay lugar a dudas que es el lugar donde nos vamos a bañar, por otra parte la tina puede ser utilizada para lavar la ropa o el trapeador  y en ese caso nos estamos refiriendo a tina como sinónimo de balde.


----------



## pickypuck

Soy de Extremadura y mis tíos mayores y bisabuela la decían comúnmente. Hoy en día todo el mundo dice bañera. Otra palabra más que se ha perdido


----------



## Fernando

Vaya, veo que los extremeños podemos formar un idioma independiente.


----------



## PepeComp

En Andalucia también se decía tina y media tina (esas baneras con un escalón en las que te lavas sentado porque no cabes tumbado), pero, efectivamente, ha caído en desuso.


----------



## belén

Yo siempre he usado tina cuando he querido diferenciar esta bañera de esta. (perdón, no encontré mejor foto...), o sea, las bañeras tipo antiguo, con patas y exentas, de las normales. Es algo mío, ya sé que no es lo "oficial", pero es como lo he usado siempre.


----------



## Maruja14

belen said:
			
		

> Yo siempre he usado tina cuando he querido diferenciar esta bañera de esta. (perdón, no encontré mejor foto...), o sea, las bañeras tipo antiguo, con patas y exentas, de las normales. Es algo mío, ya sé que no es lo "oficial", pero es como lo he usado siempre.


 
Si to tuviera esta en casa preferiría esta


----------



## lauranazario

Lihué Lassalle said:
			
		

> (por si les interesa saberlo, en Argentina decimos "bañera").


En Puerto Rico también... acá usamos *bañera*. 
"Tina" no es parte del léxico común y popular puertorriqueño.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Cantinflas

En Costa Rica se usa "tina" pero "bañera" también se escucha. También es mas informal "tina" que "bañera".


----------



## Sofia29

Yo digo bañ_*ad*_era.


----------



## elm0505

heidita said:
			
		

> Debí añadir que en ese sentido, pero de todas formas no se usa en España, ya que después de 30 años en el país debería haberlo oído alguna vez.
> 
> De todas formas no puedo ser categórica en este sentido, ya que puede haber regiones donde sí se usa. He oído decir a un gallego
> 
> dame un pote,
> 
> que significaba _cacerola_, cosa que mi amiga de Madrid no entendió.
> 
> O sea, *en Madrid no se usa*.


Pues en León, si, llamamos "potas" a las cacerolas.


----------



## heidita

Para que veas, Elmo, aquí conocemos _pota_ en el sentido de 

*echar la pota (vomitar)*


----------



## Maruja14

heidita said:
			
		

> Para que veas, Elmo, aquí conocemos _pota_ en el sentido de
> 
> *echar la pota (vomitar)*


 
De acuerdo, a mí también me suena horrible eso de la pota, y más como recipiente para cocinar...


----------



## Dandee

En Argentina se dice bañera, en Chile tina al mismo elemento.

Creo que hay una diferencia entre lo que significan ambas palabras. Bañera es un recipiente fijo, estacionario y que forma parte inseparable de la sala de baño. Tina es un recipiente ambulatorio, se lo puede trasladar a cualquier parte.
Saludos.
Dandee.


----------



## elm0505

heidita said:
			
		

> Para que veas, Elmo, aquí conocemos _pota_ en el sentido de
> 
> *echar la pota (vomitar)*


Bueno, esto de echar la pota es universal, pero cuando oyes eso desde que has nacido no lo ves tan raro. Lo más divertido es que el director de mi colegio llamaba "perola" al cucharón de echar la sopa. El día que lo oí casi me muero de la risa


----------



## Maruja14

elm0505 said:
			
		

> Bueno, esto de echar la pota es universal, pero cuando oyes eso desde que has nacido no lo ves tan raro. Lo más divertido es que el director de mi colegio llamaba "perola" al cucharón de echar la sopa. El día que lo oí casi me muero de la risa


 
Pues mira, eso de "perola" es de uso común en Andalucía. Pero no es el cucharón de la sopa, sino una olla o cacerola. Lo que no sé es como somos capaces de entendernos 400 millones de personas en este idioma.


----------



## Carmen M. Díaz

Sí, estoy de acuerdo con mi compatriota, en Puerto Rico se dice bañera.  La tina se usa para remojar y lavar la ropa si no se tiene lavadora de ropa (máquina para lavar la ropa).  Es un recipiente pequeño. Se puede usar para bañar un niño y entonces tendría el mismo uso que la bañera.  CARMEN


----------



## Servando

Bien, esta es mi primera participación.
En México, la tina (nombre usado mas frecuente) o bañera, esta en desuso y "casi" solo se ven en los hoteles, aunque a mi me tocó vivir la época en que aun era frecuente verlas en las casas (ufff, hace mas de 35 años).
Hoy en día vuelven a surgir, pero en forma elegante como "tinas" de hidromasaje.


----------



## Jellby

Dandee said:
			
		

> Creo que hay una diferencia entre lo que significan ambas palabras. Bañera es un recipiente fijo, estacionario y que forma parte inseparable de la sala de baño. Tina es un recipiente ambulatorio, se lo puede trasladar a cualquier parte.



Así es como lo entiendo yo, yo llamaría "tina", por ejemplo, al recipiente donde se baña (cuando se baña) el vaquero en las películas del oeste, que no es más que un barreño grande.


----------



## totor

amigos,

si bien la palabra *bañadera* está aceptada por la rae, me pregunto si en el resto de hispanoamérica se entiende cuando alguien dice:

*me estoy bañando en la bañadera*, o, para no dar tantas pistas:

*me voy a la bañadera*.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Has dado tan pocas pistas que creo que te referís a los "autobuses descapotados para paseos recreativos" que yo solía tomar en una reencarnación anterior. Fue allí donde conocí a Tina   .

Saludos


----------



## totor

justamente, ése es el problema.

pero alec, por más exhibicionista que uno sea, difícil que te dejen tomar un baño en una de esas bañaderas maravillosas, que yo usaba para dar una vuelta cuando me iba de piquenique.

y además, vos sabés bien a qué me refiero.


----------



## papagainho

En España se usa bañera, nunca escuché bañadera, ni siquiera para los autobuses.


----------



## totor

gracias papagainho, tomo nota, y espero respuestas de otros lados.

pero lo que dice alec es cierto, así se llamaban los autobuses descubiertos (justamente por eso los llamaban bañaderas, porque eso parecían). realmente eran divertidas, sobre todo para un día de verano (en invierno y con lluvia no eran muy aconsejables).


----------



## papagainho

En España aún se usa, como autobuses turísticos. Y también los he visto en otros lugares de Europa, Londres, París... Pero no tienen nombre en especial, que yo sepa. 
¡Con vosotros, no paro de enriquecer mi vocabulario!


----------



## pejeman

aleCcowaN said:


> Has dado tan pocas pistas que creo que te referís a los "autobuses descapotados para paseos recreativos" que yo solía tomar en una reencarnación anterior. Fue allí donde conocí a Tina   .
> 
> Saludos


 
¿A Tina Turner? ¿O bañadera será una bañera latina?

Saludos


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches:

Ale y Totor: ¿Seguro que son recuerdos vuestros? ¿O de vuestros abuelos  ?
La bañadera, no lo había escuchado nunca y esto es la foto que sale en Google.

Gracias por enseñarnos esta palabra.
Hasta luego.


----------



## totor

de alec te puedo garantizar que no, martine, porque es un niño todavía, y si alguna vez vio una fue en una foto como ésa.

yo, en cambio, viajé en una así. claro, en mis recuerdos era reluciente, mucho más grande y por supuesto descubierta.

y para que sepas, yo también viajé en ¡hidroavión!


----------



## aleCcowaN

pejeman said:


> ¿A Tina Turner? ¿O bañadera será una bañera latina?
> 
> Saludos


¡¡¡¡Es que quería decir que se dice tina, tina, tina, tina de baño!!!! [imagine smiley aquí con cara de loco desaforado, como el baterista de los Muppets] Pero son ustedes los que deben decirlo, pues aquí es "la bañadera"


totor said:


> de alec te puedo garantizar que no, martine, porque es un niño todavía, y si alguna vez vio una fue en una foto como ésa.
> 
> yo, en cambio, viajé en una así. claro, en mis recuerdos era reluciente, mucho más grande y por supuesto descubierta.
> 
> y para que sepas, yo también viajé en ¡hidroavión!


¡Vamos! Y falta que cuentes que cuando Rodrigo de Triana gritó "¡¡tierra!!" vos lo estabas sosteniendo sobre tus hombros como el Cirque du Soleil.

Martine, no nos hagas caso, porque con totor nos gusta jugar a que somos Tony y Douglas, los del Túnel del Tiempo. Y es cierto, esa foto sin el techito eran las bañaderas de paseo que vimos una vez cuando el Dr. Swaim y la bella Ann nos transportaron ante la inminente explosión del Krakatoa.


----------



## SpiceMan

A la mie... es la primera vez que veo una de esas bañaderas. Si escuchara "me voy a tomar la bañadera", pensaría que tiene una licuadora super potente. 

Le queda bien el nombre . Es una bañadera en serio .


----------



## ordequin

Ahora estoy entendiendo por qué a mi tartana-móvil, (mi coche), le llamo "la bañera".
De hecho al ver la foto, me he confundido por un instante, y he pensado que incluso podía ser...lo único el color que no coincidía.
Me estoy dando cuenta de que mi subconsciente sabe más que yo...
A partir de ahora le llamaré la bañadera.
¡Gracias por enseñarnos esta fantástica palabra!


----------



## pejeman

aleCcowaN said:


> ¡¡¡¡Es que quería decir que se dice tina, tina, tina, tina de baño!!!! [imagine smiley aquí con cara de loco desaforado, como el baterista de los Muppets] Pero son ustedes los que deben decirlo, pues aquí es "la bañadera"
> 
> 
> quote]
> 
> Yo así lo entendí, que era tina tinaja. Lo que pasa es que se me pasó poner la carita con la risa de menso y cuando lo quise modificar, no se dejó el chunche este. Ahora va doble, pa' que se les quite


----------



## elcampet

aleCcowaN said:


> Has dado tan pocas pistas que creo que te referís a los "autobuses descapotados para paseos recreativos" que yo solía tomar en una reencarnación anterior. Fue allí donde conocí a Tina   .
> 
> Saludos


Hola aleC: tan simpático como siempre. 
Pues a mí, mi nana me bañaba en bañadera y toda la gente en Yucatán (los yucatecos, por supuesto) siempre le hemos llamado bañadera a la tina (No Turner) y ultimadamente, si en España le llaman bañador al traje de baño, no veo qué pueda tener de extraño decir bañadera a la bañera.
Saludos desde El Mayab.


----------



## ampurdan

Por favor, ciñánse al tema de la discusión y eviten en lo posible andarse por los márgenes y los extra-márgenes de la cuestión:



totor said:


> amigos,
> 
> si bien la palabra *bañadera* está aceptada por la rae, me pregunto si en el resto de hispanoamérica se entiende cuando alguien dice:
> 
> *me estoy bañando en la bañadera*, o, para no dar tantas pistas:
> 
> *me voy a la bañadera*.


 
Si desean discutir otros términos, pueden abrir nuevos hilos.

Gracias.


----------



## indigoio

Mmm, que yo recuerde, nunca he oído decir _bañera_ sino _tina_ (y no faltaba el que se podía bañar de pie dentro de una cubeta )

Hasta hoy que me entero existen las bañaderas... serán ésas a las que en México les decimos (eso sí, con mucho cariño) _cafeteras_?
Por acá lo comercial son los Turibuses. No sé de qué otra forma se conozcan.
Divertidísimo ejemplo, Víctor!


----------



## ampurdan

Por favor, tengan en cuenta la regla 45 de estos foros.

Aclarando, pertenece a la discusión los distintos significados de "bañera" y "bañadera". No pertenece a la discusión el tratar sobre todo el parque automovilístico y sus distintos nombres, Tina Turner, los hidroaviones y los viajes en el tiempo. Todo eso crea una densidad a la discusión que no es necesaria para resolver las dudas que pueda suscitar el uso de las palabras. Invito a todos los participantes a compartir comentarios mediante los MP. Espero su comprensión.

Muchas Gracias.


----------



## divina

Dandee said:


> Tina es un recipiente ambulatorio, se lo puede trasladar a cualquier parte.



Y los recipientes en donde se bañan bebés?
http://www.canarybaby.com/Imagenes/152800004450.jpg


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Divina, eso aquí en México es una bañera.


----------



## Dandee

divina said:


> Y los recipientes en donde se bañan bebés?
> http://www.canarybaby.com/Imagenes/152800004450.jpg


 
Huummmmmmmmmm. En mi opinión eso es una tina, porque no está fijada al piso, pero en ese caso particular aquí en Chile y también en Argentina, a esa tinita con forma típica de bañera, también se le llama bañera.

Saludos.


----------



## the_teacher

Hola a todos! Aquí en Uruguay se dice _*bañera*_ (por si a alguien le interesa saber) y a donde se bañan los bebés se les llama _*bañitos*_.
Por otro lado, nunca había escuchado el término _"*echar la pota*", _aquí se dice_ *vomitar*_ o puede haber, también, gente que diga_ *lanzar.
*_¡¡¡¡Que increíble como todos hablamos el mismo idioma y tenemos términos tan diferentes para las cosas, no?!!!!



Saludos gente!!!!!


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

En Canarias ocurre como en Extremadura y Andalucía.
La palabra *tina *se conoce y se usaba sobre todo hace años.
*Bañera *le está ganando la partida.


----------



## Daniel Vega

Estoy corrigiendo un texto para que quede en español latinoamericano neutro, y quería saber si "tina" es un uso regionalista (en Argentina, por ejemplo, no se usa pero se entiende), y si el uso más neutro en América Latina es bañera o bañadera. La discusión off-topic me pareció muy divertida, pero a este respecto me deja en p... en puribus naturalibus, digamos, cosa muy apropiada para darse un baño pero no tanto para editar una traducción...


----------



## Eva Trad

Estuve leyendo el hilo porque tuve hoy una discusión con una gestora por la palabra tina vs. bañera. El cliente pedía que se use tina (de hidromasaje) para una traducción al Español de Latinoamérica para hot tub pero yo expliqué que la palabra tina es más informal y cayó en desuso y se usa en muy pocos países (México, Chile). Surgieron entonces las siguientes preguntas: ¿será que hay más países que utilizan bañera? 

Resumo a continuación lo que pude averiguar acerca del uso de los términos (googleando en páginas del rubro con dominios de cada país) en los diferentes países:

Argentina: bañera / bañadera (más informal)
Bolivia: bañera
Chile: tina
Colombia: tina
Costa Rica: bañera
Ecuador: bañera / tina (generalmente para las que son sin hidromasajes)
El Salvador: bañera
Guatemala: bañera
Honduras: bañera
México: tina
Nicaragua: bañera
Panamá: tina
Paraguay: bañera
Perú: bañera / tina para baño
Puerto Rico: bañera
República Dominicana: bañera
Uruguay: bañera
Venezuela: bañera / tina

España: bañera
Conclusión

12 países utilizan únicamente _bañera_.
3 países utilizan ambos términos (a veces diferenciados)
4 países utilizan únicamente _tina_.

Sugerí que, en caso que el cliente persista en utilizar _tina_, se genera además una versión con la palabra _bañera _con el fin de no excluir a ciertos países.
Quizás alguien pueda aportar más información o corregir mi resumen, en tal caso lo corregiré en consecuencia.

¡Gracias a todos!


----------



## Rocko!

elcampet said:


> y toda la gente en Yucatán (los yucatecos, por supuesto) siempre le hemos llamado bañadera a la tina


Exacto, aunque yo soy de la península yucateca no soy yucateco, y siempre he dicho “tina” y mis antepasados sí usaban el “pote” (traste o vaso) que también mencionaron. _Tinitas_ las de los bebés. No hago distinciones entre tinas empotradas, las de patitas o de otro tipo, todas son tinas para mí a menos que a simple vista no parezca apta o diseñada para bañarse.


----------

